# (6) 150 watt HPS with caps for sale



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have finally decided to bite the bullet and buy 400 watt fixtures for my flounder rig. I have the transformers and capacitors in a watertight box (12"x24") that I have under my deck so the lights don't have all the weight on them. I have lighted switches in the box that control 2 lights each. This way you can turn 2 on at a time and let them warm up before turning 2 more on. I run these on a Honda EU2000 generator and it handles them fine. They draw about 1.8 amps each during start up. The lights have SO cord with twist lock midget plugs on them so they can be taken off without removing the cap box. I have a 25' #12 gauge extension cord with a twist lock plug that plugs into the cap box and runs to the back of the boat to the generator. This is a plug and play system. All you have to do is mount the lights and you are ready. They have aluminum u brackets that they mount on. I'll be glad to turn them on for you to see as they are still mounted on my boat. I've got well over $400 bucks in them but I will take $300 for them now. I can text pics if you want to see them.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

These would be great for other uses as well.:whistling::shifty:


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got my new custom lights installed now. These are taking up valuable space in my shop. They would make somebody a good setup. I've killed a ton of flounder with them. $300 OBO


----------



## SKATR JIM (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## zdub (Sep 6, 2012)

Can you send pictures? Even if you sold them I would appreciate to see what they look like. [email protected]


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I did sell them but I will send you the pics.


----------

